# Tira de leds que parpadea



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

Buenas tardes, anteriormente he publicado éste tema, (por error mio en duplicado) y lo vuelvo a colgar por si alguien me puede ayudar , éste es mi primer mensaje en este foro, contacto con ustedes, ya que tengo una luz led que de repente me parpadea y me gustaría repararlo, pero con mis conocimientos no consigo reparar.

La placa no se ve dañada, fui a una tienda donde me aconsejaron de poner un condensador a la entrada de 220 V para eliminar corrientes parasitarias pero no se ha solucionado nada. Con el tester no tengo claro si la corriente de los leds es continua o alterna, con el tester en AC me marca unos 18 V (casi 19 cuando parpadea).

Alguien con mas conocimientos que yo, me puede ayudar?
En la tira de leds no pone el voltaje en que trabaja.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 20, 2020)

principiante2 dijo:


> Con el tester no tengo claro si la corriente leds es continua o alterna


La corriente es directa. Tal vez pulsante, pero NO alterna.
Comprueba si no tienes algún LED dañado en la tira.


----------



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

*E*n la tira hay unas letras que pone 9.4V.. pero he pro*b*ado de ponerle 9 y 12V en continua a la tira con transformadores que tengo en casa *y* nada...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2020)

principiante2 dijo:


> en la tira hay unas letras que pone 9.4V.. pero he provado de ponerle 9 y 12V en continua   a la tira con transformadores que tengo en casa i nada...


Aclara que has usado. Un transformador da corriente alterna, lo leds van en corriente continua. Si has puesto un transformador lo mismo los has quemado.


----------



## Roberteva (Dic 20, 2020)

La placa que tienes es fuente alimentación 220 Vac y salida es 12 Vdc, en la salida tienes la señal DC y la polaridad marcada si parpadean los leds tienes 1 o más leds mal seguro, que con Lupa lo verás con seguridad cual de ellos es.


----------



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Aclara que has usado. Un transformador da corriente alterna, lo leds van en corriente continua. Si has puesto un transformador lo mismo los has quemado.


He usado un transformador regulabre de salida en DC (adjunto)... los leds todavia parpadean



Roberteva dijo:


> La placa que tienes es fuente alimentación 220 Vac y salida es 12 Vdc, en la salida tienes la señal DC y la polaridad marcada, si parpadean los leds tienes 1 o más leds mal seguro, que con Lupa lo verás con seguridad cual de ellos es.


Los he mirado y los veo en buen estado como el adjuntado, no veo ningún tipo de mancha en ninguno


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 20, 2020)

principiante2 dijo:


> He usado un transformador regulabre de salida en DC (adjunto)... los leds todavia parpadean


Eso significa que murió uno o mas LEDs. ¿ Cuando parpadea, lo hace toda la tira, una sección, un solo LED ?


----------



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Eso significa que murió uno o mas LEDs. ¿ Cuando parpadea, lo hace toda la tira, una sección, un solo LED ?


Lo hace por secciones, la que más parpadea es la mas cercana a la alimentación


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 20, 2020)

Buenas, ¿los led los has medido con el polímetro? Seguramente alguno esté en corto.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 20, 2020)

principiante2 dijo:


> Lo hace por secciones, la que más parpadea es la mas cercana a la alimentación


Puedes desoldar un LED de la sección que parpadea. Perderás iluminación y no quedara bonito pero al menos no sera molesto a la vista.

Si la quieres reparar busca el LED que esta roto (con el tester puede que se llegue a encontrar, de echo en la foto se ve uno apagado !a por el¡ ) sino lo mejor es reemplazar todos los LEDs de la sección que falla.


----------



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, ¿los led los has medido con el polímetro? Seguramente alguno esté en corto.


Ahora mismo los acabo de mirar (entiendo que te refieres mirar continuidad) en todos me da el zumbido si miro entre los 2 bornes de cada led


----------



## Roberteva (Dic 20, 2020)

La referencia de los leds es de 3,2v cada uno y tienes 9 verdad? Entonces la salida casi seguro que es de 18v


----------



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

Roberteva dijo:


> La referencia de los leds es de 3,2v cada uno y tienes 9 verdad? Entonces la salida casi seguro que es de 18v


oks, tengo 9 leds

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 20, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> Puedes desoldar un LED de la sección que parpadea. Perderás iluminación y no quedara bonito pero al menos no sera molesto a la vista.
> 
> Si la quieres reparar busca el LED que esta roto (con el tester puede que se llegue a encontrar, de echo en la foto se ve uno apagado !a por el¡ ) sino lo mejor es reemplazar todos los LEDs de la sección que falla.


UFF,esto de desoldar no lo veo claro, ya que esta el led como enganchado a la tira, en todo caso miraré de comprar si encuentro por internet una tira parecida. Tambien el parpadeo va de 3 led en 3 leds... los 3 ultimos no parpadean


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2020)

Están a punto de morir del todo, son los estertores de la muerte.


----------



## principiante2 (Dic 20, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Están a punto de morir del todo, son los estertores de la muerte.


Creo que sí, harà falta encontrar tira sustitución, gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 20, 2020)

Los Led se comprueban con el polímetro en "diodos". 
En la foto de la tira encendida hay uno, en el centro, que está apagado. ¿Coincidirá con un parpadeo o no enciende?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2020)

A ver, normalmente están en serie y normalmente se daña uno y cambiándolo van los demás. Lo que pasa es que es probable que "el segundo" esté parecido al que acaba de fallar.
Prueba a ver.


----------

